# MAC - MAC of Beauty - Nov 07



## lara (Sep 24, 2007)

Place all your *Mac of Beauty* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC  or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Mac of Beauty* discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story post.


----------



## Risser (Oct 28, 2007)

No more pics now, this is only one photo.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## lsperry (Nov 19, 2007)

Soft Flame, Loverush Blush, Sunspill and Dancing Light applied heavily over Smoothspice SL:





Soft Flame, Loverush Blush, Sunspill and Dancing Light applied heavily over Smoothspice SL:





Soft Flame and Dancing Light BPs over NW45 SFF SPF15 - Buffed Out:


----------



## Madam E (Nov 26, 2007)

Loose Beauty Powder in Tenderdusk and Studio Lights in Skin Lure

http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...UAofbeauty.jpg

http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...tenderdusk.jpg

These can be applied as e/s also if layered on fairly heavily, but as highlighters they are very sheer and shimmery! Less pigmented than the Pressed Beauty Powders (e.g. Pearl Sunshine)

http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...udiolights.jpg

I am NC15 and Skin Lure seemed to be the best shade. Ideal Pink too pink and Frangipangi WAY too yellow on me.


----------



## black_crx (Dec 1, 2007)

Sunspill


----------



## eyebrowless (Dec 8, 2007)

Sunspill Beauty Powder





(L-R)Soft Flame and Tenderdusk Beauty Powder





(L-R)Soft Flame, Tenderdusk, Sunspill





Brush 183


----------



## oddinary (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 1, 2008)

Sunspill Beauty Powder on NW20 skin:


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 11, 2008)

Sunspill swatched on NC40-42 skin


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 28, 2008)

Natural Flare Beauty Powder and swatch on NW45 skin, unbuffed.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 30, 2008)

Tenderdusk:


----------

